# What is your favorite Overdrive ?



## Dali (Dec 17, 2019)

What is your favorite OD available from PedalPCB?

I'm looking for a "bluesy", "organic" one if it ever means something. 

So far my list is :

https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/paragon/
https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/bedrock/
https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/awfulwaffle/
Suggestions?


----------



## phi1 (Dec 17, 2019)

I like the BJF / Bearfoot Honey Bee. Especially with single coils. There isn’t one here but Aion has a pcb, and I built mine on vero.

the Fairfield Barbershop is also great. But it’s pretty bright so I don’t personally consider it that “bluesy”.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Dec 17, 2019)

Big fan of the Hermida Zendrive-based Mahayana Drive.  My favorite OD pedal at the end of my pedal chain.  Great on its own, or really great after fuzzes or distortions to give a nice thick creamy boost to the dirt.  The way I like to use it is with the Tone pretty low (around 10 o'clock) and the Voice quite high (around 3 o'clock) - not bright, but still very clear.  And the Drive also quite low - between 9-12. 

I built mine on vero, but the PedalPCB layout looks really neat.


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 17, 2019)

If they make a bb preamp board, then that one.

If not, then the Timmy. Or Tommy as they call it.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm digging the Angry Andy plus.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 18, 2019)

Dali said:


> What is your favorite OD available from PedalPCB?
> 
> I'm looking for a "bluesy", "organic" one if it ever means something.
> 
> ...


I like the simulcast


----------



## mywmyw (Dec 18, 2019)

mdma, ethos, paragon, xotic bb preamp, tommy, les lius, zen drive


----------



## Denso (Dec 18, 2019)

For me, it's the MDMA. I use two of them! I've tried the Ethos, Paragon, and Tommy, but they didn't stay on my board for long.


----------



## Barry (Dec 18, 2019)

Of the few I've built the Parthenon and Paragon so far


----------



## Dali (Dec 18, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I'm digging the Angry Andy plus.



I already made that one. Quite versatile little unit.

Out of curiosity, does yours tend to feedback and become noisy even when not playing when DRIVE (B100k) is at max?


----------



## falzhobel (Dec 18, 2019)

Dali said:


> I already made that one. Quite versatile little unit.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does yours tend to feedback and become noisy even when not playing when DRIVE (B100k) is at max?



Yeah, that pedal have so much gain... it's crazy.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 18, 2019)

falzhobel said:


> Yeah, that pedal have so much gain... it's crazy.



Yes, and even more so if boost is at max.


----------



## Dali (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh well too many choices... (yes it's possible!).

I think I will go with the Mahayana Drive (Hermida Audio Zendrive) and MDMA ( Wampler Ecstacy/Euphoria) and see what happen next.

I really feel that those "not too heavy OD" are so dependent of the guitar being used...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 20, 2019)

These days I tend to prefer the ones that DON'T have opamps.  Try the Aldrin or one of the variants, I posted info in the Modifications forum on how to build a Screw Driver or a Hybrid Fuzz Driver on the Aldrin board.  The Pink Purple Fuzz is also worth a listen.  What I like about all of these is they have a large tonal range and they don't overwhelm your guitar's tone.  The HFD in particular does a good job of emulating that tube amp breakup sound.  The JFET-based distortion units are pretty sweet too. I have the Covert and the Corduroy and they have some great tones.  Have you checked out the demos of the "real" pedals on YouTube?


----------



## StephanCOH (Dec 20, 2019)

I use an EQD Dunes (or "Oasis", as the kit is called) on my board, feeding my Jet City 50H and my Orange Dual Terror.
It is a beautiful sounding OD with a lot of options. My LP with a P90 on the neck position and Volume dialed back a little sounds just glorious. Hairy, greasy, crunchy. My favourite OD ever.


----------



## Dali (Dec 20, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Have you checked out the demos of the "real" pedals on YouTube?


Since I'm not an encyclopedia and pedal connoisseur, I always listen to demos from "the original" before deciding to go with a PCB or not.

I finally settled on  Mahayana and MDMA and will probably build them in January once I got all the parts. I will report as usual on the Build Report forum.


----------



## DGWVI (Dec 20, 2019)

My favorite overdrive is and has always been a Turbo RAT set for lower gain. Runners up would include the Expandora, VFE Alpha Dog, and Honey Bee Overdrive.
The op-amp Muff Fuzz (not Big) is also great for worn speaker type blues overdrive tones


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 23, 2019)

Mercurial Boost


----------



## Barry (Dec 24, 2019)

I think this thread confirms that everyone's taste in overdrive is personal and subjective!


----------



## TheSin (Dec 25, 2019)

Barry said:


> I think this thread confirms that everyone's taste in overdrive is personal and subjective!



Amen!
Varies depending on the guitar, amp, and the players ear.


----------

